# To paint the kitchen or not...



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

don't know about the colors, but brighted the pic up a little for ya.


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

You really don't see much of the wall. 90% of it is covered with cabinets, backsplash, window and door. Because of this, a bold color will look silly, in my opinion. Instead, I'd go with a light soft color that goes well with the backsplash tile. Is that a green color on the wall to the left of the kitchen? Maybe use that color. Or just keep what you have now.

If you want to brighen up the kitchen, I'd do it with accessories. Of course a more dramatic backsplash or counterop would also do it, but a more budget friendly option would be accessories and maybe a nice window treatment.


----------



## kristan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks ColorMyWorld. Yes, the dining room is green. I'm trying to talk the boy into new counter tops and tile back splash, but he's too cheap! After thinking about it a bit more I think I'm just going to leave it as is. I think if I just put color on those two walls it will look a little...choppy? unfinished?!


----------



## Colorman (Oct 9, 2009)

A bold color doesn't need to look silly. The trick is to let the color of the wall blend in with the cabinets. That makes any cool color off limits. Here are 3 examples of colors that might work. As you can see, a bold color creates a seperate cooking corner. 








Benjamin Moore 0007








Benjamin Moore 1356








Sherwin Williams Gambol Gold


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I like the colour in that corner of the kitchen. 

I am not too sold on the last two colours, but I like the first one.

I think it would look great.


----------



## Colorman (Oct 9, 2009)

I prefer the first one too. But you can try other colors here.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If you look again there is a back splash (tiled I think) under the cabinets
So there won't be as much color as you see in the examples
I had the same situation & painted the area bove/around the cabinets a yellow like the example
I like bold colors...painted a front entry wall red at the last house


----------



## kristan (Oct 6, 2009)

You are correct scuba Dave. The backsplash, Formica like the counter tops, does come up to he bottom of the cabinets. And both are a light grey color. I was kind of thinking a buttery yellow color, but I'm kinda digging the red! I guess it's such a small area that I should probably just go get some samples and try a few colors out.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

http://colorjive.com/?1cdzzcnS
543 Benjamin Moore


----------



## kristan (Oct 6, 2009)

StevenH said:


> http://colorjive.com/?1cdzzcnS
> 543 Benjamin Moore



Very cool app! I will defiantly play around with it! :thumbup:


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

kristan said:


> Very cool app! I will defiantly play around with it! :thumbup:




Behind the black fridge wall is the whole room gray? 
Best thing to do is match a color with next door room.


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

I would go with a darker red color. It will go well with the black appliances and not too bold. More classy!


----------

